# New 501/508 software released



## Anthony

New software has been released for the 501/508. It is now at P1.68. Can someone take a look and report back.


----------



## Chris Blount

Nothing here yet.


----------



## davhol

The only thing I have seen is the updated software version number chart at www.dishnetwork.com in their Support/Technical page. It shows the release date as 1/9/03.


----------



## DVDDAD

This software was originally due before Christmas. If Dish is reporting it out today, I believe I read somewhere on these forums that software updates usually occur at night after 1:00am, so we should have it late tonight or tomorrow morning.

The update is supposed to give us frame by frame and slo-mo in both forward & reverse. Remember to access these new features, you need to first hit the pause button. Then skip forward & skip backward give you frame by frame and the FF & RW buttons give you slo-mo. I'm sure someone will lay out better details on these forums soon. You can also scan the posts about the recent update to the 721, L1.07 which is supposed to be the same as the p168 without the improvements to PIP of course. On tech at Dish also said p168 wold fix some Caller ID issues. 

P168 also is supposed to give you the ability to extend a show by 30, 60 or 90 minutes, so you don't miss the end of a game that may go longer than expected. Names of the shows you are planning to record are also supposed to added to the event timers. And of course new bugs are supposed to be introduced, well, just to bug us! I hope this helps.


----------



## DVDDAD

> _Originally posted by DVDDAD _
> *On tech at Dish also said p168 wold fix some Caller ID issues.
> 
> *


Was supposed to read "One" tech at Dish... A typo that spell check couldn't pick up, I'm sorry.

To clarify, I was having problems with Caller ID on my 508 and was told that the new software would fix it. It ended up being that I added a Grounding Adapter to ground my 508 and now the Caller ID works fine, so I don't know what the software update is going to do to Caller ID, but possibly break it now? We'll see.


----------



## DarrellP

Anyone know if the new release will offer the # feature to search for the program from the Guide?


----------



## Filip1

I just received 168. It does indeed have slo-mo, frame advance,(it works the same way as the 721, but i like it better on the 501, it seems smoother), date and name sort in timers screen.The name of the program is next to the timer in the timer menu,but this is only partially successful. When you hit record you now get a screen with 4 choices, with record till end of program hi-lited. This is all I've found so far, but most of these new features are very well done.


----------



## Filip1

DarrellP
I just checked for you, and yes you can now hi-lite a show in the guide and hit the # key and implement your search. Wow, they have gone all out with this update. Way to go Dish!


----------



## Filip1

One thing Dish needs to work on. In the timers screen they no longer list the channel the timer is set for. This is fine if the name of the program is there, but on mine it was unable to figure out the name of several programs. I could still hit edit and see the channel name, but this still needs work. But I still think this is a hell of an update and I have seen all of them with the 50x's.


----------



## DarrellP

Filip1, can you hit INFO on a timer? This is a sorely needed function.


----------



## Filip1

DarrellP,
No, I tried it and it still doesn't let you use the info button in the timer screen. As I said in one of my posts this screen(the timer screen) still needs work, but overall you are gonna love 168(assuming that there are no major bugs in it).


----------



## Bob Haller

Can I opt oput? My 508 is my ONLY stable PVR

I am negative beause E has made me that way


----------



## Adam Richey

How does the slow motion work? I've been trying to figure it out.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Ogre, press pause, and then use the FF button to play forward in slow motion - probably in different speed increments and the REW button to play backwards. The skip forward button should be frame advance and the skip back should be frame back.


----------



## Jacob S

I wonder if this software upgrade had anything to do with it. Someone else posted that a tech told them it was not a software issue.


----------



## Steve Mehs

No upgrade here yet...


----------



## John Corn

Me either, I just activated a replacement 501 last night and it downloaded P167.


----------



## DVDDAD

Well my 508 is all set for the download. Set it to download without my permission and I left it off all night. Still no download. I did a check switch (hoping it would download when finished) and nothing. Is there a way to force it to go out and look for the software? Is Dish purposely spooling this out to a few receivers at a time to reduce the number of calls it gets at their call center at a time?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

I know last night at 4am on Channel 101 there was a video fed to 501/508 owners showing them how to use the new features of the software update.

It's coming soon.


----------



## Bob Haller

Maybe with the outage they stalled spooling to minimiz calls?


----------



## Turbohawk

Just got a new 508 yesterday. 1.67 is the software version it downloaded. I made a point to leave the reciever off last night, as that is the only way the reciever will download and install the update. BUT, I bet since I have a bunch of shows setup to record all night (and for the next few nights), that it won't download the update till it's got a clear cue. Just my guess.


----------



## jeffr

Anyone know if the TV/Video bug was addressed in 1.68?


----------



## TerryC

> _Originally posted by jeffr _
> *Anyone know if the TV/Video bug was addressed in 1.68? *


Not for me.

I don't know if this has anything to do with 168 but the customer service app on Dish Home is partially activated. It wasn't activated for me the last time I looked a couple of days ago.

One other minor thing I noticed is when I go to delete multiple recordings the next selection will be highlighted automatically without my scrolling to that selection.


----------



## Randy_B

It seems that when 167 came down, it was the better part of a month before it seemed to have gotten to everyone.


----------



## TerryC

Also, you can search in the title of programs only or in all fields (title and description). I do like this one.

There's also a Wireless Jack check box under menu 6-1-4 that, I believe, is new.


----------



## Steve Mehs

> now if this has anything to do with 168 but the customer service app on Dish Home is partially activated.


No it has nothing to do with 168, I'm still have 167 and noticed it yesterday. Option 1 on Dish Home is now Customer Service (which is a link to a menu instead of the app itself) instead of Customer Support. Customer Support is now optiption 1 in that menu and option 2 is Whats New which is active, Customer Support is not.

For the non 50X OpenTV subs, is it possable to turn off the green in the EPG? I don't have my 508 hooked up to a phone line and have no plans ever to, so the Customer Service app isn't something I really care that much about.


----------



## toddjb

I now have 168 on my 501.

No obvious new features thus far.

Does anyone know what is in this release?

-todd


----------



## DarrellP

Todd, read the above posts, I think Slo-Mo is an obvious new feature.


----------



## Guest

Just found that I have my upgrade. Slow-mo and frame-by-frame work great!!


----------



## Chris Blount

> _Originally posted by toddjb _
> *I now have 168 on my 501.
> 
> No obvious new features thus far.
> 
> Does anyone know what is in this release?
> 
> -todd *


This is what is supposed to be in this release:

Slo-Mo
Timer screen will have sort options and show titles.
New 1-touch Record menu with options for Record to End, Record past End, Record Weekly, Record until manual stop.


----------



## toddjb

...thanks for the heads-up Darrell. For some reason I missed the info in all the hub-bub over who did or didn't get the release. 

Now that I've had some time to play with the new features, I love 'em!!!

(and that slow mode will be great to catch those quick...ummm skin flashes...that were so tough to pause on before.  )

-todd


----------



## Unthinkable

Three words: Wild On E! Cindy Taylor in a teenie bikini walking away from the cameras near some hot springs is a sensational reason for Slow-Mo.


----------



## Unthinkable

Tell me she's not a complete hottie...


----------



## ehostler

They do not push the new release to all boxes at one time. It it phased in over a period of time. It is done that way, so that if there is a major bug that they were unaware of, it only hits a handful of customers and not the all customers.

As far as features go, read the above posts, there are a lot of new features. If you didn't find them on your own, you must not use those features.


----------



## ehostler

> _Originally posted by The Unthinkable _
> *Tell me she's not a complete hottie...*
> 
> Well, she is a hottie, but what does she have to do with the topic of this thread???


----------



## Jacob S

How come was there no video for the 721 like there was for the 501/508 for the new features?


----------



## toddjb

> _Originally posted by ehostler _
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by The Unthinkable
> Tell me she's not a complete hottie...
> 
> Well, she is a hottie, but what does she have to do with the topic of this thread???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *She's related to the frame-by-frame/slow-mo discussion. (as if a reason is needed to post her picture.  )
> 
> P Smith, doubt you still need it, but;
> 
> Boot Strap 17DBDCED
> SW Version P168DCED-N
> 
> -todd


----------



## J.W.

Bootstrap: 17BDCKD
Receiver ID: R004014014247

Still no update


----------



## forklifter

When is the 2nd round for 168 going through i am anxious to get it hope to have it for the playoff next weekend


----------



## Mark Holtz

Well, my Dish needs to be re-peaked, and to avoid hard drive failure by having the receiver go on and off every 10 minutes trying to get a program guide, I've left my receiver on since the 2nd. So, no upgrade here.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

No update yet for me either... Hopefully this week. My 501 was one of the very first manufactured, so I may be at the end up the update list.


----------



## speedy882001

I still do not have the software upgrade. Does anyone have an idea how they send this upgrade out to the masses? I would assume they do it logically.


----------



## speedy882001

Now can you put in english what this mess means to the average user.


----------



## DarrellP

This is a URL:

http://www.innermatrix.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=32686

Click it to check if your machine is in the list.


----------



## bunkers

I just got 168 today -- and I love having the descriptions in the TIMERS screen! I checked and every timer had the correct description associated with it. I also tried out the slow-mo and it works EXCELLENT! (and easy to use) Very nice and useful. Good job DISH PVR team...


----------



## jened

How do the descriptions work with timers that like start one minute before and one minute after. It seems like the shows on fox ny and fox la are off by even more than a minute sometimes.


----------



## llunken777

Darrell I tried that link but it says that I am not logged in as a member. I went in registried but it stil won't let me use the link.


----------



## DarrellP

I'm not registered and I can get to it, so I don't know what's up with it.


----------



## Mark Holtz

Did they improve the Themes menu, or is it as unusuable as ever?


----------



## andrzejpw

You know, I wish it was possible for those who wanted to to register early so dish could send out an update to us first.


----------



## P Smith

andrzejpw,

that working different way - Dish broadcasting ONE upgrade for particular type of IRD , and sometimes change a range of receiver's number for select that amount what they CSR could handle in case of failure.


----------



## cse42

I guess I'll have to wait until the end of the month. No update yet... and my unit is on the list. It will be nice if and when it happens. Oh well...

cse


----------



## J.W.

Join the club... still no update!


----------



## Bob Haller

my new 508 loaded the old software.


----------



## Mark Holtz

My 501 receiver power light just finished blinking, and my program guide is now being reloaded.

_UPDATE_ P168 now downloaded here. Went to the timers screen, and most of the titles are saying "Program Name Unknown".... oops. Maybe it's because some of my timers are set to record two programs back to back as one event. However, themes is still showing a lot of red channels. If that could be fixed, I would be very very happy. I'll put up some snapshots later.


----------



## Filip1

Z'loth,
Try deleting the timers that are titled correctly. Then reset them this worked for me.


----------



## Filip1

I'm sorry, of course I meant to say, delete the timers that are incorrectly titled. Then reset them. Good luck!


----------



## Chris Blount

I just received the upgrade. Everything looks good. I also got a couple of timers with the names wiped out but no biggy. The upgrade only took about 10 minutes. 

The new features are great but more work still needs to be done. I really wish they could have setup a warning screen so when you press the stop button during a recording, it will warn you "Do you really want to stop the recording?". 

At any rate, this upgrade is definitely a plus especially with the slo-mo. Great job Dish!


----------



## Guest

This is for anybody who has already received the new software upgrade. 
Did any of you receive a Henweigh with this release.

Just curious?


----------



## llunken777

The link 
http://www.innermatrix.net/forums/s...&threadid=32686
from the post above was very useful to tell me if my reciever was in the download steam for the new update yet. Of course mine was not listed yet.


----------



## P Smith

We need to ask that ppl for regular update the list. Dish could change the criteria each week or day.


----------



## Pete K.

Sci-fi:
A henweighs about 2 pounds! LOL!


----------



## Guest

YUP! LOL!


----------



## marko

This is why I come here and read stuff, to get good updates like this. I've found myself wanted slow mo for a long time, and now I have it. Good Stuff.


----------



## cse42

Just got the update. What a deal; on the same day as the second 508 showed up. Surprise... surprise. It feels like christmas...

cse


----------



## JohnL

Dish must have targeted a bunch more Receivers today around Noon-1pm MST, I checked my receivers earlier in the day and the software had not targeted my receivers yet. I turned them off about 20 minutes ago and low and behold both receivers downloaded the update and at virtually the same time. 
Both of my 501's now have the 168 firmware. The bootstraps on my receivers are DCKD, and DCED.

John


----------



## Steve Mehs

Yep my 508 has 168 now 

I'm going to play with it now


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Hopefully my 501 will have it when I get home, and my new 508 will get it soon after it arrives.


----------



## llunken777

Still no update for me yet.


----------



## llunken777

My 501 with bootstrap of DBDC is getting the update now. But my 508 with the bootstrap of DBDD did not. My 508's reciever id I believe it's called is in the 37000 range while my 501 that got the update is in the 36000 range. Is that why the 508 didn't get the upgrade yet?


----------



## llunken777

I spoke too soon. My 508 just got it's update about 10 minutes after my 501 did. Very happy with the slow motion and the improved timers and # button search off the guide listings. Plus the improvement with the manage PVR events menu. Were there any other new features added that I missed? If this wasn't enough?


----------



## bunkers

What is a Henweigh ?


----------



## Jacob S

Any bugs yet?


----------



## JohnL

> _Originally posted by llunken777 _
> *I spoke too soon. My 508 just got it's update about 10 minutes after my 501 did. Very happy with the slow motion and the improved timers and # button search off the guide listings. Plus the improvement with the manage PVR events menu. Were there any other new features added that I missed? If this wasn't enough? *


If you press the Record button on the remote when viewing a program a dialog button comes up asking if you would like to manually stop the recording, Record to the end of the scheduled show, extend time after the scheduled end, or set up a timer.

This is a great feature as my wife and kids would somtimes just set the 501 recording, without using the banner method, filling up the hard drive with hours of fluff.

John


----------



## BobaBird

The first indication I had the upgrade was going to PVR while a program was recording (1st event in the list) and having the 2nd event highlighted. Now the PVR button opens the list with the most recently viewed event highlighted.

Event timers are now sorted chronologically starting with the next timer to engage (woo hoo!) or can be listed alphabetically. Still can't use the scroll buttons.

Pressing Browse during PVR playback still does not show the PVR event in the top banner.


----------



## Pete K.

Bunkers;
The correct terminology is :
"What does a henweigh?"
BTW...got the new software and love it!


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Got mine last night. Looks good to me so far except for the few timers that I have to redo now to get the program names to show up.


----------



## Lyle_JP

I can't believe no one has mentioned the cool new search options yet! You now have the choice to search for your keyword in titles and descriptions (the way it always worked) *or* just in Title Only! I really colud have used that feature a few weeks ago when I searched for '24' (500 items came back on that damn search)!


----------



## DarrellP

Got mine yesterday. I didn't even realize it till I looked at the Timers screen and saw the titles listed. I didn't have much time to play around with it but the Slo-Mo works great and the icons disappear when using slo-mo or frame advance.

My remaining wishlist:

1) Option to kill the clock.
2) Option to delete a single entry in Search history.
3) Make the progress banner transparent, put a time in it and move all the icons to the bottom of the screen.
4) Be able to hit Info on a Timer.
5) Pop up a warning when Stop is pressed while watching a delayed recording to tell me I am about to kill the recording in progress.
6) When doing a Search or Themes, list ONLY the programs from either a)All Sub'd or b) Current Favorites List.

#5 is my biggest pet peeve with this machine. I view most of my programming previously recorded so I am used to hitting Stop when I am done watching. Doing this while watching a delayed recording kills the recording.


----------



## sorahl

I dont' have it yet and I don't know why!  I even left the receiver OFF all morning.
sigh


----------



## Danny R

I love the new features, but it will take some getting used to. My wife and I are used to pausing a show, and then hitting the back button to restart it. Last night she was cursing several times when it just skipped back a frame instead.


----------



## Jacob S

The 721 got an option to kill the clock.


----------



## DoyleS

Got my update, it had become a ritual. 
1. Make sure receiver is off.
2. Go to bed.
3. Get up and get coffee.
4. Check for update. 
Sort of like waiting for a fish to bite or watch paint dry for the last week. 

..Doyle


----------



## TerryC

A henweigh wasn't included in my update, but I got snew.


----------



## sorahl

finally it got downloaded. Very nice  i like it


----------



## FlyingDiver

> _Originally posted by Danny R _
> *I love the new features, but it will take some getting used to. My wife and I are used to pausing a show, and then hitting the back button to restart it. Last night she was cursing several times when it just skipped back a frame instead.  *


Yeah, that's been happening to me a lot too. I wish they had used some other keys for that.

joe


----------



## Randy_B

Being able to limit the key word to just the title in a search is a great hit. Previous time I searched for Angel I got something like 500 hits! Now just 3.


----------



## bunkers

And the searching of just the show titles is about 4-5 times faster, it seems. Nice improvement! :blush:


----------



## voyagerbob

> _Originally posted by Lyle_JP _
> *I can't believe no one has mentioned the cool new search options yet! You now have the choice to search for your keyword in titles and descriptions (the way it always worked) or just in Title Only! I really colud have used that feature a few weeks ago when I searched for '24' (500 items came back on that damn search)! *


I had the same thing happen to me and entered Kiefer and only about 20 results came up. The Titles search will be cool. Can't wait for mine to update.


----------



## Mark Holtz

There is now a screensaver which will be helpful for those who accidentally fall asleep while watching a recording. Once the recording ends, and you don't respond to the menu, a screen saver pops up.

Hmmmmm..... this has me wondering if Dish has things set now so that if you are watching a recording, that it trys to pull down a updated program guide.


----------



## Allamand

Does the screen saver work when youy press Pause and go somewhere? 

That I need to test, but if ya know..??


----------



## Bob Haller

I dont believe the 508 has a screen saver, I havent got the latest software yet.


----------



## Guest

BobaBird, try hitting the SAT button to fix the scroll button.


----------



## BobaBird

Good suggestion, but my remote is always in Sat mode. I was referring to the undersized Page buttons (not the blue arrows) which still do nothing in the timer list.


----------



## andrzejpw

got it a few days ago. So far, great!


----------



## DarrellP

A nice touch: If you are watching a recorded program and hit the # key to go into search, it puts the name of the program you are watching in the Search field. 

This is cool because I had recorded Training Days but it was off a channel that was not DD 5.1 so I wanted to search to find it on HBO-E or W and it was playing later that day.

On the down side, I've had 2 lockups since I got 168 and I did a power button reset as soon as I got 168.


----------



## timr21

I got the upgrade middle of last week...just in time for the NFC title game - and just in time to see the Bucs pummel the Eagles. I can't wait to watch the Superbowl with my PVR! I also can't wait to see the Bucs in the Superbowl. It's been 27 years...we deserve one. Gooooo Bucs!!!!! 

TimR


----------



## MrAkai

Does the new software compare timer titles to show titles before recording?

My gal deleted all her "Program Unknown" timers and put them back in so they'd have titles, and her "Charmed" at 3pm which isn't on today because of the holiday didn't tape today, but is listed to record tomorrow (this is a mon-fri recording)

Anyone?
thanks


----------



## bunkers

I noticed that when a timer was recording that it show up in the Timer screen as "program unknown". After the program finished recording, it showed up correctly. I have only noticed that on the first day after getting 168 ... so I don't know if it always does that, or if I had an unknown program which then got assigned the name of the most recent show for that timeslot+channel.


----------



## snagel

I am not really sure I like the new recording features. I started record at the first of the Oakland Raiders/Tennessee Titans game. It gave me the selections and I selected to extend time after the event was scheduled to end. I added 1 1/2 hrs. About 1 1/2 hours after I selected (done) the recorder shut itself off. 
I then restarted the recording at half-time. This time I selected to stop the recording at the scheduled event stop time.

The recorder shut itself off 20 minutes before the end of the game........... Major irritation!!!!!!!!
The one thing that I do not like is when the recording stops if you are watching the event in delay phase is the show immediately jumps to live time. This makes it impossible for you to rewind back to see the portion of the show you just missed when it did skip to live.....

This irritated the hell out of me....... I was into the game the score was Oakland 27 , Tennessee 24 with 7 minutes to go left in the game. The recording stopped and jumped to live score now Oakland 41 , Tennessee 24. I was totally surprised saying "What happened". I could not rewind at all to see what did happen......


----------



## bunkers

Are you sure you didn't start recording the first time BEFORE the game (or before the game in EPG, i.e. the previous EPG timeslot) had actually started? It sounds like you might have selected the previous timeslot and then it added 1.5 hours and stopped, as requested.

Then the second time, maybe that game was running late, so it stopped 20 minutes early (because that was the end of the timeslot?).

I'm thinking you choose the right option the first time, but maybe too early. Then, the second time, you choose the wrong option for game likely to overrun. I'm just speckulating, let me know if they wasn't possibily the case.

I agree, new options can backfire in new ways -- sounds like a frustrating experience.


----------



## snagel

Has anyone been having troubles with a hyperactive remote or hyperactive cursor......
Lately for about the last 3 to 4 weeks I have been having trouble selecting anything from the PVR page. I try to select something on the page and the cursor of selection jumps past the intended selection 3 or four. You then try to go back to your intended selection it then shoots past the selection by one, two or more selections the other way......
I notice this hyperactive remote or cursor problem in the PVR page , both in the section of events and on the right side of the same page where it states Manage, edit , delete, clear etc.

This also happens on the search page, touch one letter and it types several of the same letter 

Any ideas what is causing this and remedies would be appreciated.

This happened on 167 and on 168 software.
I even used a new toothbrush on the remote around the selection buttons in case the buttons were sticking due to debris or something. It still goes nuts.......


----------



## JohnL

> _Originally posted by bunkers _
> *Are you sure you didn't start recording the first time BEFORE the game (or before the game in EPG, i.e. the previous EPG timeslot) had actually started? It sounds like you might have selected the previous timeslot and then it added 1.5 hours and stopped, as requested.
> 
> Then the second time, maybe that game was running late, so it stopped 20 minutes early (because that was the end of the timeslot?).
> 
> I'm thinking you choose the right option the first time, but maybe too early. Then, the second time, you choose the wrong option for game likely to overrun. I'm just speckulating, let me know if they wasn't possibily the case.
> 
> I agree, new options can backfire in new ways -- sounds like a frustrating experience. *


When you stopped and then restarted recording the new recording is a totally different event and you selected to end at the scheduled end of theevent, but of course the game ran 25 minutes past its scheduled end. You should have known that the game would have never ended at the time it was scheduled, it's Football.

John


----------



## snagel

The game was schedule to end at 8:30 the recorder shut off at 8:12 p.m. The first recording was started right at kick off not during the time frame previously.......


----------



## DarrellP

Regarding the jumping cursor, I've been having this issue also. I just moved and that's when I first noticed it. I don't believe it's a conflict with another Dish remote in the area because it only happens on menu pages. It's a major pain in the ass when trying to key in the letters of a show because the cursor just runs on till I press another key and it stops.

In regards to football games, they never end on time. It's a good idea to pad them an extra 1/2 hour minimum.

Snagel, are you sure the Stop button wasn't somehow pushed? Timers don't just stop short of their alloted time.


----------



## Jacob S

I think only the 721 has a screensaver because of the future internet capability it will have.


----------



## snagel

Both remotes were placed on a coffee table in plain sight when the unit stopped recording. I realize it is a good idea to pad extra time for the game, I was sitting right in front of the tv, fully aware of the time and knew that the game was scheduled to end at 830 pm so it was totally unexpected when the unit stopped recording at 812 pm............

Up until this little mishap the 508 that I have was totally reliable, no mishaps or unexpected problems....... Virtually flawless..............Not a single glitch in its full operation.

I constantly had only about 2 1/2 hours to 3 hours of recording capability left to record as the PVR was full of recorded events all the time........
So I was totally shocked when it did have a brain fart like it did have.

If that is all the problems that I incur from here on out I will be totally happy with the 508 and will keep asking myself Why Tivo, Why UTV.????? This is not intended to flame Tivo owners or UTV owners, just simply stating that I was happy as a pig in sh7t before the minor glitch.

I hope it returns to the way it was before and stays that way in operation in the future.


----------



## MikeW

I had the same problems with the remote on my 508. The unit is inside a cabinet and the antenna was down. I jostled the position of the unit and antenna and the problem went away. I've only had the unit 5 weeks, the problem happened on day one and hasn't happened since.


----------



## Guest

Mike W, thanks for the infomation. That might be the problem, I'll have to check it out and see. I currently have this receiver sitting on the top shelf beside a Sony VCR. These two are in an area just above the TV. 
The RF antenna doesn't stand fully erect. It stands about 3/4 of the way to being straight up and down. 

I hope this works. I do know that this receiver doesn't receive signals as strongly as my 4900 upgraded models do.........the effective range distance is a bit shorter......


----------



## Dave_W

My UHF remotes (my 508 came with 2) suck. Both remotes work fine when in the same room with the receiver and using IR signals. But neither works worth a darn from my bedroom,where I have a second tv connected to the 508. And my bedroom is only 30 feet from the receiver. I called Dish customer service and they had a couple suggestions, but nothing has helped (one was moving the receiver's UHF antenna, by connecting it via a short coax cable).

I'd be interested to know if others have had trouble with UHF remote operation. And... hopefully... any suggestions???


----------



## Jacob S

I would start this as a new post about the UHF remote problem.


----------



## Steve Mehs

I would try using a larger antenna. Maybe a cheap pair of rabbit ears. Personally, I use an amplified pair of Philips rabbit ears from WalMart w/ 20db singal gain, it works quite well.


----------



## tampa8

I hadn't tried my 508 remote from any real distances till I read this thread. It seems to work great. There is nowhere in my house I can go where it will not control the 508. I did make sure the antenna was on correctly. It even worked while out on my deck!


----------



## Bob Haller

Very easily solved. Buy a radio scrap VHF UHF FM tv amplifier and put your sat antenna on it. With a high gain adjustable one feeding the remote antenna in your all set. The adjustable one is better you can adjust to just enough to make it work,

Put the amp at the antenna and then run the cable to your receiver/s you can split it with no trouble.

I turned my gain up one day and took a stroll with my cell phone. Jen reported it worked great 6 or 7 houses away. I turned the gain way down, so others cant take control of my receivers.

Its wise to not leave your box one remote address one and LOCK your porn and PPVs lest you get a unhappy surprise and a ticked off wife if she thinks you became a porner..

My home has some metal lathe plaster that causes these dead spots. Odd its the only house around here like that. Must of been added during a long ago remodel.

I have thought some joker could raise havock by putting a 200 watt amp on a dish remote and buying PPVs and porn for everyone in a 50 or hundred mile radius. 

Thats why my receivers are locked But years ago I watched a visiting 4 year old playing with the remote buy a PPV. Anther good reason for them to stay locked.

Somewhere here theres a long discussion of remote amps including folks designing special antennas and other hard work ideas. ME? I am lazy just connect the amp and your in business/


----------



## Dave_W

I think my problem must be that the interior partition walls in my house use metal studs. I just tried connecting one of those old "butterfly" UHF antennas that came with a TV I used to have... and it seems to have solved my problem!

Many thanks for the replies. It'd be nice if Dish customer support was aware of these solutions


----------



## bunkers

I live in a decommissioned atlas missile silo, and I am having some major problems with my 501 UHF remote when trying to control this unit from my bedroom. 

My bedroom is in the main control room and the receiver is located in a large missile bay with 15' steel reinforced walls. ANy ideas?, DISH tech support hasn't come up with anything yet.

I'm worried that my neighbors' bee hives might be to blame.


----------



## Jacob S

6 or 7 houses away? wow, i have been looking for a solution like this for a while, what is the distance between these 6 or 7 houses?


----------



## FlyingDiver

> _Originally posted by bunkers _
> *I live in a decommissioned atlas missile silo, and I am having some major problems with my 501 UHF remote when trying to control this unit from my bedroom.
> 
> My bedroom is in the main control room and the receiver is located in a large missile bay with 15' steel reinforced walls. ANy ideas?, DISH tech support hasn't come up with anything yet. *


Use hardwired IR repeaters.

joe


----------



## Bob Haller

The remote worked god for perhap 200 feet. Put the am or cascade 2 amps in series with the anenna at the user area, and run the coax to the receiver. Adjustable high gain amps work best. Metro did a install once and thats where I heard about this I THINK it was over 300 feet or 300 feet of coax. 

If all else fails use a coax sender that sends the IR signal back over the coax from the receiver. That should begood for 500 fett I think see channelplus for details.


----------



## Jacob S

This is what I need. Thanks, I will check into this. Is any of this stuff available at a store like Radio Shack instead of me having to get something on the internet that may not work in my situation that would be hard to take back? 

Is there a fancy name they use for ''IR coax sender'' that I need to ask for?


----------



## toddjb

Anybody notice the new customer service features? (or, maybe they have been there for a while and i just found them).

In any event, in addition to viewing your bill you can add any of the channel packages you want. So, if you select to view a show you don't have...instead of the old splash screen that used to come up you go into a downloaded application that let's you scroll through all the available channel packages.

Interesting, anyway.

-todd


----------



## Jacob S

I can see it now, having access to 100, bills being run up because the kids or someone else orders the channels that way because the channel is not locked out because most do not know to do that. Lots of angry customers wondering why that is showing up on their bill. They need to block the customer support where you can add channels on, on 100, just as they do ppv's.


----------



## Donger

> _Originally posted by bunkers _
> *I live in a decommissioned atlas missile silo, and I am having some major problems with my 501 UHF remote when trying to control this unit from my bedroom.
> 
> My bedroom is in the main control room and the receiver is located in a large missile bay with 15' steel reinforced walls. ANy ideas?, DISH tech support hasn't come up with anything yet.
> 
> I'm worried that my neighbors' bee hives might be to blame. *


You live in a decommissioned Atlas silo in HIGHLANDS RANCH!? You're kidding right? I live in HR too...


----------



## bunkers

Yes, I was definately only kidding -- and sarcastic ...


----------



## Donger

> _Originally posted by bunkers _
> *Yes, I was definately only kidding -- and sarcastic ... *


Ah, alrighty. Sorry, little slow on the uptake yesterday!

Wouldn't surprise me in the least, however, if there were...


----------

